
Ask HN: What ressources would you recommend to start coding? - nextsteps18
I am 50 years old and I want to start coding. What ressources would you recommend so I can learn how to code and which platform&#x2F;language would you think I should learn?
======
bufferoverflow
I'd either choose the web or one of the mobile platforms - iOS or Android.

Once you pick, there's not much of a choice: JavaScript for the web, Swift for
iOS, Java for Android.

Besides the language you will also need to learn the basics of programming.
YouTube and Khan Academy have tons of tutorials on both. You can also download
a free book, if that's easier.

~~~
babarchohan
Use Kotlin for Android not Java

------
brudgers
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/)

------
tribesman
You can try web with JavaScript, vuejs, express or use Golang for serverside,
cli tools.

Go will introduce you to more theory than JavaScript.

